# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  نرم افزار

## bahareh_khazali

سلام .میشه تفاوت نرم افزارهای عادی و تحت وب را به من بگید به صورت علمی میخوام باشه جواب نه تجربی

----------

